
Ask HN: Who is seeking a cofounder? - bruceb
For all HNers seeking a cofounder
Pro tip: Leave contact info in profile, not everyone sees post the same day
======
mi100hael
These threads always interest me.

Who is really willing to bring on an absolute stranger to their early-stage
startup and heap a bunch of responsibility (and equity) on them? It seems a
random individual from the internet would be very likely worse than no partner
at all, considering you're pretty well locked together and you have no idea
how that person handles conflict or pressure or really anything.

And why would one be interested in joining a random early stage startup if the
existing founder can't recruit a cofounder from their network? Doesn't that
tell you something right there?

~~~
justboxing
>.. if the existing founder can't recruit a cofounder from their network?

For immigrants like me, who didn't grow up in the US, the "existing network"
is largely absent / non-existent. So we always have difficulty trying to find
co-founders as the people you can trust the most in your network are your
"butt buddies" (in hindi we call them Chaddi-dost) and they are not here.

And most engineers, esp. technical engineers are introverts and do not like
going to networking events.

~~~
OJFord
> "butt buddies" (in hindi we call them Chaddi-dost)

My Hindi is far too limited to be sure, but I don't think that translation has
the same connotation at all. Just fyi!

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
It's incorrect translation. The correct one is "trouser friends" because they
are so close they can borrow each other's shorts/trousers

~~~
OJFord
Haven't heard that one. 'Blood brothers' might be close. (In case you're not
familiar, it's an ironic phrase, doesn't mean that the 'brothers' are related
at all, just very close:
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Blood%20Brot...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Blood%20Brother))

Or, I suppose, 'BFF', but perhaps not even teenage girls can bring themselves
to use that seriously today (I suspect it's 'so last year').

------
zachlatta
5 years ago I founded [https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com) after
dropping out of high school. We're now one of the fastest growing after-school
programs in the US with over 3,000 students attending Hack Clubs each week.

I'm considering bringing in a CEO-like role to lead
[https://hackclub.com/bank/](https://hackclub.com/bank/), which we launched a
few months ago on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19257241)).

The product has started to come into its own, crossing $600K in transactions a
couple weeks ago. I want to bring in someone who can come in with a founder-
like role and work with me to flesh out the vision, strategy, and lead the
charge to get us to $6M in transactions over the next 12 months. The potential
isn't just high school hackathons: it's every US nonprofit with an annual
budget of under ~$300K (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_sponsorship)).

The product is revenue generating, we're a well-funded growing nonprofit that
recently won the $1M Frank Foundation grant
([https://grant.frank.ly/](https://grant.frank.ly/)), and we have two major
partnerships for HC Bank close to closing, but we need the right person to
make them happen. These two partnerships would add an additional $4M in
transactions over the next 12 months alone.

Interested? I'm zach@hackclub.com. Best person for this role is obsessive,
product-minded, deeply technical, and wants to be a CEO, not a product
manager.

------
odie88
USA, Remote. Looking for someone to work with.

I'm interested in working on a lifestyle business rather than chasing a
unicorn. I have the classic spreadsheet of ideas tucked away, but I'm
certainly open to others ideas.

Strong preference for B2B. No experience in blockchain or ai.

In my previous attempt at putting together a business, I felt pain from a lack
experience talking to customers so I spent a few years in a customer facing
role as a senior success and support engineer for a fairly well known startup.
I now love working with sales & marketing, grinding customer development for
ideas, but still keep my coding chops sharp.

My email is in my profile.

~~~
csbartus
Email sent .... :)

------
nwienert
Think: SwiftUI meets React, runs anywhere and provides a beautiful app kit for
building desktop apps (designed to go mobile soon).

Then: add an App Store built in, all together as a sort of operating system
layer that lets you build many types of apps incredibly easily.

Finally: apps in a shared workspace all can communicate with each other using
typed APIs. Read gmail messages, write to a Postgres database. All config
shared between your team.

Trying to do for intranet systems what Slack did to chat. Make it wonderfully
easy and powerful.

Cool part is it’s far along (multiple years in), I’ve already raised money on
good terms from Founders Fund and it’s just me. I’d love to find one truly
great developer to join and help out and shower with equity.

~~~
sansnomme
Ooh I like this idea. Like retool meets IFTTT.

------
hnhired20190401
Who I am:

Statistics Ph.D., Caltech BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then
Senior Quantitative Manager). I teach University of Washington's intro
Statistical Software class (R, Python, SAS, etc.)

Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk (I'm a CFA and was
on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and publications on statistical
genetics); forecasting/optimization (current consulting work on long term
adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian computing and MCMC methods.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

I'd be interested in:

\- If you're doing a data science, fintech, or bioinformatics startup, talk to
me to see if I can help.

\- I have a few small conventional web/mobile app concepts that I'd love to
seed-fund and provide technical guidance for (but I wouldn't have much hands-
on coding/marketing time myself). I'm always on the lookout for someone to
partner with on these - either a coder type or a hustler/marketer type...

------
100-xyz
Strong full stack developer [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-
ramasami-76a226117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-ramasami-76a226117/)

looking for interesting projects to cofound/work for equity

leisenming AT protonmail DOT com

------
taytus
Company: ROBOAMP.com | Remote

What we do: With just _ONE_ line of code, we make any website to load in one
second or less on mobile.

I'm a software engineer looking for a business-oriented co-founder.

We just got accepted into a tech startup accelerator and we have 100+ paying
customers.

You can learn more about us here: [https://dallasinnovates.com/rockwall-
startup-helping-make-we...](https://dallasinnovates.com/rockwall-startup-
helping-make-websites-lightning-fast/)

My email is roberto@roboamp.com

Thank you.

~~~
bravura
Is this only for public unauthenticated portions of the mobile site?

~~~
taytus
It's not.

------
remyp
In addition to this thread, those looking to network with other HNers should
check out Kismet: [https://findkismet.com](https://findkismet.com)

Disclaimer: I created it and that's how I found my cofounder.

~~~
coupdejarnac
Hi there, I signed up with Kismet a long time ago and loved the idea.
Unfortunately, most of the profiles kismet emailed to me were low quality.
Most profiles were sparsely filled out. Are things better these days?

~~~
remyp
They are! Now people who don't fill out their profiles only get matched with
other people who haven't filled theirs out. Of course in theory you could
still get someone that pastes in lorem ipsum or something, but I haven't seen
that happen yet.

~~~
yako1001
How come you don't you add a field in the profile stating what they are there
for like - need a cofounder, want to join a start up. Maybe an interest field
too. Just some thoughts!

~~~
em-bee
yeah, a larger text field where on can write an introduction and add more more
details would be useful

------
uname_hidden
NameinProgress | Bay Area|

Instant group chat for nearby loosely affiliated people (who don’t necessarily
know each other).

Unlocks value and solves problems of current options. Maintains some privacy,
keeps out randos (no, isn’t one of those been done million times, who is
around you app just based on GPS).

The magic happens in the backend, looking for someone who will focus on
development of all server-side logic, definition and maintenance of the
central database. You can make mobile apps that can handle lots of concurrent
chats/chatrooms, thousands of users.

An MVP could be made in 8 weeks.

Quick blog with more details (much still omitted, lets talk), why it’s worth
your talent and time, me, and more:
[http://bit.ly/grp_app_HN](http://bit.ly/grp_app_HN)

~~~
amy12xx
Is this mobile and browser based? What is a use case for someone?

~~~
uname_hidden
Have you ever been to a meetup or small conference, looking to talk to people
with a certain interest but out of 40 people, you only get time to speak to 4?
Thereby missing out on possible valuable conversations.

The app solves this problem*

Instantly attendees get access to a group chat. No one has to set it up, no
one has to add others. Only people who are/did attending get access, no random
unaffiliated people.

It "just works" solution.

Current solutions are sub optimal and they involves virtual schlep and so
people don't use them.

*this is one use case, but there are broader uses cases where you would use it every single day.

------
ddebernardy
Denis de Bernardy | Hungary |
[http://mesoconcepts.com](http://mesoconcepts.com)

Job-tech. I'm finding very strong market signals, and I've identified what in
my experience (helped dozens of businesses improve their business prospects)
is a sane path to profitability with minimal investment. I'm currently moving
forward alone, but quite frankly I'd love to have a partner or two to do the
technical parts so I can focus on fund raising (if needed), marketing, and
sales instead.

Required if you reach out: Python, Scrapy, and experience with ML.

Side note: This thread should be part of the monthly HN whoishiring IMO.

~~~
osazuwa
What is the ML component?

~~~
ddebernardy
It's not set in stone.

------
burtonator
Company: Polar

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

We're building a platform for knowledge workers to capture what they've learn
and a framework to prevent forgetting important material.

We have about 5k VERY passionate and active users. They've uploaded about
130GB of content so far. Zero effective churn... They definitely like the
product and are willing to pay.

Not profitable yet as we have to focus on growth.

Looking for someone really strong in web design/UI+react or product/growth who
has built out a large startup in the past.

burton ... at getpolarized

(I'll let you figure out the email so I don't get spammed)

------
peignoir
Hey all 2 things

1.if helpful i did write a paper a while back on how to find a co founder /
let me know what you think:
[https://www.techstars.com/content/uncategorized/how-to-
find-...](https://www.techstars.com/content/uncategorized/how-to-find-your-
minimum-viable-team-mvt/)

2\. I’m looking for a co-founder to join a crypto based lottery that is
legally not a lottery (style is gaming) MVP is done but need some polishing
(C++ / cross platform / background in game could be interesting) : Franck
nouyrigat

------
hudvin
I am working on image search engine (something like elasticsearch but for
images). I apply some deep learning magic (like object detection,
classification etc), face recognition, exif extraction and some other. MVP is
almost ready and soon I will be able to handle quries like: content="dog and
cat on the table" exif.apperture>5 exif.data>2005 faces.count >4

But I am pretty weak at frontend development and pitching/presentations.
email: hudvin@gmail.com

------
ribbiting
UK, London

Building a VR exercise & fitness platform.

Exercising at home is currently too boring for some of us to bother (even
though we know more exercise would be good for our health) and simply watching
videos gives no control of pace or any sense of progressing towards our goals.

VR content can be so engaging and while Beat Saber shows exercise can be
ludicrously fun, it's also repetitive for the arms and doesn't teach you much
about your body and how to avoid injury.

I'm currently part of a new Antler.co investment program cohort in London
(hope that's ok to mention here :) ) - looking for 1 or 2 co-founders, ideally
within the coming four weeks or so.

Would be interested to find another technical founder who can collaborate with
me on early content development (mostly working with Unity and wrangling mocap
data), and/or someone with marketing experience and an interest in helping
build an inclusive community around the project.

Please get in touch via robert at sixbynine.org and let's chat

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
bragg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-bragg) (~15yr graphics, Linux sytems
programming and machine learning + comp. vision experience, C/C++, git, all
the things :), Intel nearly 10yrs + 2 startups)

~~~
OJFord
I'm not who you're looking for, but just wanted to say I was looking recently
thinking 'surely there's a great VR+ANT setup for indoor cycling I could use
as an excuse to get VR', and surprised that all I could find was Zwift. So,
best of luck! -- potential customer ;)

------
csbartus
Looking for a business partner.

I’m a designer and developer with one successful small company built in the
past. Looking to do it again.

I can execute a mobile / web product which scales on Amazon AWS. Think local
scale (millions of users) not internet scale (billions). Like a lifestyle
business.

I have my own ideas but open to any new idea. Anything works which can be
executed by a few people. I’m interested in a 6-7 figure business instead of
the usual unicorn.

~~~
LendIt123
Hi let's connect! I'd be interested to hear about your ideas/experience, I
definitely want to go the route of a 6-7 figure business too.

~~~
csbartus
Send me an email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
titorobe
Looking for an enthusiastic co-founder who share the vision and help me get my
product to the next level.

I'm Full Stack Developer, just launched the BETA version of
[http://flySuperCheap.com](http://flySuperCheap.com)

With the mission to become the best Cheap Flights Finder Service, The ideal
co-founder can be either another Technical person or a marketer/product.

Contact me at the email on my profile and I will share more details on how I'm
already ahead of the competitors on Search Results and user experience.

With this launch I kind of closed a phase in this project, so I'm also open to
hear about any other interesting idea to partner on.

------
chad_strategic
I’m looking for CEO/CMO. I have built numerous stock and option trading
algorithms that are successful. I have struggled to market all this
information. I’m a register investment advisor / SEC online advisor. I have an
existing website and lots of data to back my claims. Primarily I’m a great
chief algorithm builder/coder, but a poor marketer.

~~~
paxpelus
If you are interested in blockchain and algorithmic trading I would love to
connect. My email is on my profile

------
rsoto
Box Factura | Mexico |
[https://www.boxfactura.com](https://www.boxfactura.com)

Local accounting-ish startup is looking into expansion, altough going global
would be very hard (accounting is very different in Mexico), the whole country
is a very big market. We are profitable and the business is growing.

Looking for a sales/PR cofounder.

~~~
LendIt123
Hi, I might be able to connect you guys with come folks/resources out here in
Southern California/Tijuana!

~~~
rsoto
Thanks, email is in profile.

------
kasbah
We are always looking for technical and marketing/sales people to help with
[https://kitspace.org](https://kitspace.org). We are making open source
hardware electronics projects easier to order and build and starting to offer
the same as a paid services for companies working on proprietary products.

Our killer feature is 1-click orders for electronic parts. We have a strong
open source ethos and are building our company to help support open source
hardware and software developers.

The best way to get involved remotely right now is to join Findcollabs [1] or
our other public chat [2].

[1]:
[https://findcollabs.com/project/v7vWqpkRKz5UHupMEqou](https://findcollabs.com/project/v7vWqpkRKz5UHupMEqou)

[2]:
[https://riot.im/app/#/room/#kitspace:matrix.org](https://riot.im/app/#/room/#kitspace:matrix.org)

------
planert41
LegitList - Looking for Android/Flutter Partner

Legitlist is a friend-sourcing photo app for food and travel recommendations.
Think Yelp with an Instagram interface, but with geo-functionalities (sort
feed by real time distance) and food emoji filters, and with only your friends
or people who's taste you trust (instead of anonymous elite reviewers).

We believe that your friends are your most credible source of experiences and
we use all your food photos on your phone to create a collective food brain
repo with your friends.

We are always trying to answer "What's the closest legit thing to me that my
friends have done?" any where in the world.

Imagine a map of every Anthony Bourdain restaurant from his shows on your
phone. Or every legit ramen restaurant your friend raved about from his last
Tokyo trip.

We've built an IOS MVP and are currently private beta testing. But need an
android dev or preferably a Flutter dev. Launching Fall this year.

Please feel free to reach out - planert41@gmail.com

or ask for a beta link :)

------
_448
I don't have a startup or project idea. But would like to work with team
members who would become life-long friends whether the startup succeeded or
failed. I believe that before starting a company, team members should know
each other well enough so that they can stick together when the going gets
tough. In that regards I would like to first connect with others and bounce
ideas, work on small projects/ideas, help other etc. We can first get to know
each other, discuss any topic of interest related to startups and then take it
from there. Hence I have created a group (#startup_friends:privacytools.io) on
[https://riot.privacytools.io](https://riot.privacytools.io) for us to meet
and make new friends and then hopefully work together on something cool. Come
join the group. If nothing else, we would have at least made new friends.

------
Roybot
Hey hey! I write software, previously at Microsoft. I like taking on various
roles for building and shipping software. Developer, tester, lead, devops, or
whatever needs to get done. I've led teams of about 4-8 developers through
product development - including coming up with the product vision and
translating that to user stories and developing the product. Although I'll
mainly wear the developer hat I'm interested in learning and executing on
other parts of a project - marketing, sales, whatever needs to get done. I'm
open to coming up with something together.

Reach me on LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/roy-
moran-a8b42b9b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roy-moran-a8b42b9b/)

------
dragostudor
London | UK Looking for great people to collaborate with. Currently into
nutrigenomics and healthcare. Developing a deep learning model which 99%
faster, 99% cheaper and more accurate at identifying skin conditions as
compared to a dermatologist. Fundamentally interested in solving big problems
and building scalable businesses with people that I truly enjoy working with.
Looking for researchers in bioinformatics, coders or people that can sell and
also be friendly :)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tudordragos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tudordragos/)

My Background: ML/Data Science/Research + Business / Strategy

------
home_project123
Looking for a serious remote front end (react/web) developer.

Its a good idea that can grow very fast. I have angel funding. I did a short
landing page trial and got a few paid users.

I am doing the back-end development.

The front-end portion is very important, and will grow into a team very
quickly. Probably single digit % equity.

email in profile.

~~~
titorobe
Hi I'm a Full Stack Developer with strong experience in React and React
Native. I just finished this side project:

[http://www.flysupercheap.com](http://www.flysupercheap.com)

and I'm looking for something interesting to do next.

You can find me here: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/roberto-
rodriguez-64bb0781/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roberto-rodriguez-64bb0781/)

Or reach me out at roberto@flySuperCheap.com

-Thanks

------
yako1001
Hi everyone! I am based in Minneapolis Minnesota and am actively seeking a
tech cofounder.

I believe I have something that can compete on Amazon's level on the consumer
goods side.

The idea is to build a web/mobile application where customers are able to
order refillable, reusable consumer goods such as groceries and shampoos. Once
they are used up, we pick it up clean it and have it ready for refill.

Vision for the future: Your in house AI that orders all your daily essentials
not on a subscription basis but based on your beliefs and behaviors, providing
you the power over companies competing for your attention.

Competitors already in it: goodeggs.com loopstore.com Amazon (many others)

The milkman model is not a new idea but I know I have the correct perspective
to make this work. Let me know if you are interested in hearing more.

kpyang2414@gmail.com

------
justboxing
Hello HN,

In 2017 I built and launched a job board of Tech Jobs that sponsor work visa -
Think H1-B in US, EU Blue Card in europe, Startup Visas in Netherlands,
Germany etc.

URL: [http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/)

Traffic: 3,000 to 5000 visitors /month

Applicants: about 3,000 so far who applied through my board.

Users: Mostly from India, China, Ukraine and some from Europe.

I'm based in San Francisco, US. Since I didn't grow up here, I have no network
and could not trust anyone, so I was "going it alone" for all these years. But
I've hit a wall now and need a co-founder or someone who can take an active
role in helping the site grow and monetize.

I'm having difficulty in the marketing area and in getting paid listing from
startups. I did some blogging on Quora and am an authority on H1-B visa
questions. I'm willing and able to put 5 to 7K USD into any work you think
might help fix the problem areas.

I'm looking for a growth hacking / marketing co-founder (or any other role /
title experienced in growth marketing) who can review the current state of the
site and figure out what needs to be fixed and how to move forward in order to
get paid listing, and to service existing users. I'm getting a lot of requests
to list non-tech jobs.

I have results from survey question on how to improve it, and I can share that
with you.

Also, I posted a question on hiring a designer (cos the theme feels ugly and
outdated) and got a lot of feedback from HN community on not focusing on that.
Discussion here =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14431770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14431770)

Lastly, please write to me only if you are passionate about this topic i.e.
immigration and work visas.

Contact info:

    
    
        shiva (at) visaok.in 
    
        theblogdoctor (at) gmail.com

------
zxxc
I'm Full stack developer. EU. Would like to participate in something
connecting with health. Or i have an issue: In EU (How about US?). We have an
issue with appointments to doctors. All kinds of doctors. It's often hard to
find a time in next weeks. So we can build a website where doctors can help by
webcamera with something simple like cold Or we can build some AI based system
that will monitor user's smart watch, maybe camera in bathroom, some devices
to quickly do some scanning and make early advise or notifcation that he needs
to change something or take a close look on his health earlier. It may reduce
amount of work for first line doctors

~~~
world32
"camera in bathroom"

~~~
zxxc
Yeah, sounds secure :) I've meant that regularly, every morning some device in
bathroom can check your health status. For instance, infrared camera, or smth.

------
kamroot
Still in concept validation phase. I have observed a few problems that require
solving.

\- consolidated sales and marketing solution that solves the problem of silos
caused by multiple tools used in different phases of marketing (leave alone
sales). Think of analytics, retargeting, lead gen, email marketing. All
different tools with siloed reporting. \- Same problem but with a focus on
Real estate \- SaaS based property management for folks that have 3-4
properties (causual landlords)

Looking too collaborate. I have experience on the business side and a little
bit of coding in python (and even lesser) Javascript. Email me at aseem <at>
aseem <dot> us if you want to discuss. Based on San Jose, CA

------
bberenberg
Looking for technical co-founder | US Remote

We provide transcription for events like conferences that delivers high
quality results that are SEO optimized and time tagged to source content. We
have a technical MVP that works, and after a couple more features plan to
launch and start charging for it. Currently spending my time focusing on
finding more potential clients to interview. Historical interviews and demos
have resulted in a high level of interest from people.

Competitors include [https://www.edgar.live/](https://www.edgar.live/) and
others.

Email my username at gmail.

------
vogt
I'm a career designer with a heavy passion in making design tools better.
Worked for a VC, lead UX at a YC startup and currently an enterprise
consultant. Background is in UX and UI design and bring prototyping skills
with React and Vue as well.

Looking for a technical co-founder to build upon concepts from tools like
Framer X and [http://sketch.systems](http://sketch.systems). Also open to co-
founding something completely different if anyone has a need for design /
prototyping in a cofounder

------
100-xyz
My startup is here - 100-wifi.com

You see a wifi say 100-flyingYoga and would like to know more about this
Flying yoga. So you join the wifi and are taken to the Flying Yoga company web
pages where you get the info. Then you see 100-MikesBurgers. You join it and
read up on makes these Burgers the talk of the town.

The product is developed and tested. We need help with product fit and
marketing. Looking for people with experience in B2B and working with retail
stores.

leisenming AT protonmail DOT com

~~~
davidddavidson
Are people really browsing wifi networks like that and with any frequency?

~~~
100-xyz
We found a few people do browse wifi networks. However, thats not our target
audience. We are targeting people who WANT to get local info. Eg: guests at a
restaurant WANT to look at the e-menu. Then the waiter directly them to
100-JohnsRestaurant wifi. Or as we have actually used - people in an event who
WANT to get translation were directed to wifi 100-InnovationFair.

Hope it makes sense.

------
duren
I'm a product designer in SF with MVP designs for a music discovery web app. I
would also be interested in any other music-related projects. Email me:
hey@2x4.co.

------
new_here
Able | Remote (US/Europe) | [https://able.bio/](https://able.bio/)

Building a LinkedIn alternative for programmers. Users can earn skills on
their profiles through code challenges, write blog posts and find jobs.
Looking for a technical co-founder with strong Python/Django experience. Have
built most of the MVP already but need someone to share the load and help
engage with the developer community.

~~~
fernandopj
I'll try any LinkedIn alternative these days, since they have become so
bloated.

But I've decided not to register myself with Able, since GitHub registration
asks for the following, which I don't agree:

> Able by RhettTrickett > wants to access your ____account > Personal user
> data > _Full access_ > This application will be able to read and write all
> user data. This includes the following: > Private email addresses > Private
> profile information > Followers

Also, (full?) access to my primary organization. Hard pass. Why _full access_?

~~~
new_here
Thanks for the feedback, Fernando. I've transferred the app to the Able
organization on Github and pushed a new build that only requests read access
to your Github profile info. It should be up in 20 min. It's used soley to
pre-populate your Able profile and you can edit/remove this info straight
after auth'ing. Didn't realise that the base user scope was that extensive,
sorry about that!

------
mandeepj
DominanceAR | Remote |
[http://www.DominanceAR.com](http://www.DominanceAR.com)

We are very close to launch our location based AR game. Please watch trailer
here -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRHG4vdPsqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRHG4vdPsqg)

Looking for a business partner who can help me with marketing. Gaming
background preferred but not required.

Email is in the profile. Thanks.

------
andronov04
Andrew | repush.me

My profile on producthunt (I like startups) -
[https://www.producthunt.com/@andr_andron](https://www.producthunt.com/@andr_andron)

I made a mobile football game -
[http://whoscoredthegoal.com](http://whoscoredthegoal.com)

I am currently working on a mobile application. A push notification service
for friends and business.

I use A Flutter and Golang also JavaScript.

Email me me@andronov.io

------
abtin08
Hey guys,

Im working on a social audio app, an app with a lot of generated voice
changing filter for podcast/audiobook/storytelling!

Mostly focusing on UGC/PGC, is a heavy operation/tech/design.

Im looking for a co-founder/backend engineer. personally I'm working on a
product design and on a tech side I'm taking care of machine learning/ native
IOS.

If you're interested working on a new and challenging project shoot me an
email. abtin.se8@gmail.com

------
yuriaguernsey
If you are looking for a co-founder or help on your startups/side projects,
you can view this post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20362285#20362503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20362285#20362503)

------
LendIt123
Looking for a solid mentor/guide that is chill to work with and has cool
projects they need help working/brainstorming on.

I also have a couple ideas that might be interesting to MVP, for example:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Startup_Ideas/comments/bbjfqu/short...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Startup_Ideas/comments/bbjfqu/short_term_loan_app/)

~~~
em-bee
can you elaborate on what your goal is?

~~~
LendIt123
Expand my skills, work on interesting projects with interesting people, and
eventually make some sort of secondary income.

------
kaopuheike
I'm an experienced ML engineer with experience in production algorithms, data
science pipelines, and ML-powered digital marketing. Looking for folks on the
product-market fit side of things. Send me a connect request on with a message
on linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/osazuwa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/osazuwa/)

~~~
jozefwhite
messaging you!

------
twostorytower
I am in LA and previously co-founded a successful startup that sold to
Hootsuite. Went through two accelerator programs. I do product, design, and
operations.

Looking for a technical co-founder who can do iOS and backend to help me
launch a dating app that will kill Tinder/Bumble/Hinge and change the way
people date for decades. No more swiping.

I want a 50/50 partner, no bullshit you get 5% deal.

strykerguides at gmail dot com

~~~
fourseventy
What was your previous startup? Im currently running a startup and acquisition
by a Hootsuite type app is one of our possible exit strategies.

~~~
twostorytower
Reach out to me via email and I'm happy to talk further.

------
nillium
I'm a former TV news producer, looking to build a hybrid consulting/SaaS
solution for the news industry. There are lots of small-midsize newsrooms who
could be operating far more efficiently, but just do not have the tools.

I feel confident in the tech and the product sides of things, but looking for
someone who can help with sales/pricing/operations stuff.

In NYC for now, considering LA too.

jared AT nillium DOT com

~~~
md2be
You are spot on with this concept. I’ve spoke to a few people in the midsize
markets and yes this will work. Think marketplace - content sellers and
content buyers (newsrooms). Seed the market by making it categorical, based on
the size and shape of the regions.

~~~
nillium
Can you email me? I'd love to chat.

jared at nillium dot com

------
303motorman
Looking for anyone that is interested in doing a fun project that could
translate over to a Kickstarter campaign. Helping people to remember when to
water their house plants and eventually leading to garden. I have validated my
assumptions and looking for hardware, and designer. Email is in profile. This
is not a 9-figure idea but could generate some passive income.

------
ccvannorman
Charlie Van Norman | Chicago, USA |
[http://www.vannorman.ai](http://www.vannorman.ai)

Full stack developer, designer, and entrepreneur seeking collaborators. Start
small to build relationship, escalate into passive income strategy or full
blown startup. Spaces of interest include ML/AI, biotech, video games,
education, and real estate.

~~~
taylorhou
We're a tech-enabled services startup providing primarily accounting and other
back-office services to the property management industry. We currently process
thousands of invoices (90% computer generated) a day that we'd love to have ML
optimize if there's interest (example of a limited-ish scope project).
www.apmhelp.com

~~~
brendoncrawford
Can I email you?

------
omaraf
UK - London - Remote ok for now

Building an automated financial planning app targeting those early in their
careers and underserved by traditional financial advisors (<£100k assets).

Me: CS background, 3.5 years working in Trading @ $tn Asset Manager. Product-
focused with Python/Data exp.

Looking for another technical co-founder, ideally with FinTech background and
experience with Open Banking API's.

Email in profile

------
eden_hazard
I have a few ideas for android apps for a foreign market. I think they would
blow up and be very popular albeit for a poor country where you might not make
a lot of money. I am willing to create an LLC and give equity for potential
profits to someone who would be able to development of the apps. Let me know
if anyone is interested in collaborating :)

------
partisan
I am a developer in NYC. I am seeking cofounder(s) for two ideas:

\- One application is an information portal that will feature B2C ads from
financial institutions. This application is built.

\- The other idea is an application that would help people give to charity.

Expertise that would be helpful is interfacing with institutions and
SEO/marketing to drive users.

Contact info is in my profile... partisanyc at gmail.

------
phonon
Technical startup founder with extensive industry experience who built out a
cutting edge SaaS no-code, spreadsheet inspired platform for the P&C insurance
industry, with existing (enthusiastic) carrier customers. Looking for
Enterprise sales/biz dev partner. NY based. Also planning on expanding into
the CPQ space. uaksas@gmail.com

------
thecolorblue
Steward AI | Cleveland, OH | Remote

Indoor farm monitoring using cameras and ML

Pre-revenue. I have a prototype in use in a couple local farms. I have a
couple more farms ready to get started.

I can handle the software/hardware/product. I am looking for someone who knows
the agtech industry and can help grow the company.

Email is in profile. Let me know if you have any good ideas on how to find
farmers!

~~~
yako1001
Just checked your profile and there isn't a email. I would like to hear more
and share with you some of my ideas. Email: kpyang2414@gmail.com

------
mbuchanan
FundRider. I need a sales/marketing cofounder.

A fundraising tool for great causes. Find someone from your community(church,
school, other) 1) Rideshare your commute 2) Rider gas money goes to a charity
(easily can get to $1000-$2000 a year) 3. Save the planet.

[http://www.fundrider.us/](http://www.fundrider.us/)

------
joshmn
US-based (Minneapolis) technical/biz person here:

Have executed/built/shipped 5 things in the last 2 years solo. Looking for
someone with different ideas than mine that may stick better. I like solving
b2b problems, but b2c is cool too. Oh and I love making things that started as
spreadsheets. Preferably your spreadsheets.

Email is hn@josh[dot]mn

------
canterburry
Looking for a technical co-founder in SF or Remote to take
[https://configrd.io](https://configrd.io) from an open source project to SaaS
and beyond.

If you are interested in writing tooling for fellow engineers and improving
the devops and infosec landscape, drop me a line.

------
devteambravo
Skillset: Team Building, Strategy, UX. Looking for an eccentric business co-
founder to start a global marketing agency/co-working space/incubator hybrid
out of rural Virginia. Contact me via
[https://www.vitalboisset.com](https://www.vitalboisset.com)

------
justforfunhere
India ( NCR, Remote )

I am currently working on a product in the News field and looking for someone
who is excited about disrupting how people consume news online.

The product is in it's early stage and I am developing it in my free time. I
plan to launch within 2-3 months for the Indian Market ( Go global later ).

Email in my profile.

------
segmondy
I'm looking for an amazing designer with very strong HTML & CSS skills, a bit
of javascript skills is also fine. Reach out to me, I have tons of ideas and
cash to throw at them. I can build scalable backends. You can email me at
segmond AT gmail DOT com

------
nocubicles
B2B|ERP related product -looking for cofounder with marketing and sales
skills.

I have productivity and integration platform for one specific SaaS ERP(SAP). I
have customers that are using it daily and looking to scale out and find more
customers.

Ideally the person would have knowledge in ERP and located in EU.

~~~
ddebernardy
You didn't leave any contact details. I'd be curious to have a chat (email in
my profile).

~~~
nocubicles
There is now.

------
paxpelus
I am really interested in blockchain and I have already built a side project
earning some ether through trading. I want to dive deeper into algorithmic
trading. Looking for someone with trading experience to collaborate in order
to build a public or private product.

My email is on my profile

------
salman10
Tokyo/ USA Looking for a co-founder interested in quantum information science
(i.e in programming quantum computers) its a brand new field - its also
exciting to see what we could do with information on these new devices. E-mail
info@elyah.io -- if interested

------
marcell
Marcell Ortutay | Mt View, CA

Techincal/strong coder. Looking for someone to collaborate with on startup
ideas / projects. I have a few ideas of my own but open to other ideas as
well. email: marcell.ortutay@gmail.com

------
opendomain
Free.Beer | NY, PA, NJ, or Remote

We just won the startup weekend! Free.Beer gives members a free beer

Bars give customers a Free Beer in the hopes that they buy more.

I can do the tech - need help with law and sales

EDIT: Removed link as it may reduce the karma to 0

------
neduma
Rodeo | Bay Area, UA

\- Looking for very technical and developer-centric business analyst to do
partnership and provide high level roadmap to Big corp

\- An advocate for all-around-developers-ecosystem.

Contact: neduma (at) gmail (dot) com

------
abhinav_kuru
I currently run a B2B restaurant SAAS product which is already selling, but I
am looking for a sales cofounder to explore enterprise markets. contact: abhi
(at) joyup (dot) me

------
jcgr
\- Monterrey,Mexico \- looking to disrupt the LatAm market.. \- I'm technical
full-stack expert in Swift iOS, Ruby/Rails, AngularJS \- jcgarzar@gmail.com

------
raj_khare
Raj |
[https://pixzels.github.io/portfolio](https://pixzels.github.io/portfolio) |
raj.11803163@lpu.in

------
littleboi1998
Just looking to meet interesting people, no need of a co-founder. Currently
attending the University of Texas studying CS + physics with some side
projects.

------
sturza
About me: \- technical \- launched multiple products with mediocre success \-
T shaped \- have access to non-costly developers

------
m33k44
Profile: Polyglot engineer, with primary focus on C and C++. Location: UK, but
open for remote collaboration. Contact: buk.mal@mail.uk

------
fpdexe
Seeking a blockchain developer as a co founder for an asset backed crypto
model requiring development in erc721 / erc20 tokens.

~~~
paxpelus
I am a blockchain developer. I would be interested to hear more. My email is
on my profile

------
jeesidhu
Waterloo/Toronto

I am a full stack developer looking for other technical people who are
interested in building on the Libra blockchain.

~~~
paxpelus
I am interested in blockchain in general and would like to connect. My email
is on my profile

------
moltar
Anyone interested in Amazon seller space hit me up for details. I’m technical
looking for non technical help.

~~~
shagbag
I helped build one of the biggest brands on Amazon.

Send me an email at hackernewsamazon@gmail.com

------
dawkins
I have a SAAS product which is already selling but I am looking for a sales
cofounder to explore new niches.

~~~
eorge_g
A link would be great if you feel comfortable sharing!

~~~
dawkins
I prefer not to share it but if you are interested send me an email to
pedrogarcia2659@gmail.com I can send you a link.

------
HNLurker2
Lihaciu Daniel | Romanian Occasional ducktape programmer

------
verdverm
Hofstadter | Denver, USA | [https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

Low-code for developers
[https://docs.hofstadter.io](https://docs.hofstadter.io) currently, expanding
to low-code for all in the enterprise.

Seeking a non-technical cofounder to assist in major ways. Experience in early
stage startups, with developer focused and/or enterprise b2b products desired.

Our MVP is up, working on the MSP (sellable) and the customer pipelines and
leads.

tony _at_ hofstadter.io

------
idlewords
So lonely!

------
Radzell
DockPad | SF | www.dockpad.io

Working on scheduling and tracking for construction workers. We are a team of
4 currently, 2 engineers, a product designer, and founder. We have a few pilot
customers that have used our app.

What we are looking for is a senior engineer who can both scope out and takes
control of a project end to end.

Or, a sales/operations person that can help sell, market, and grow the
business.

If you are interested feel free to email me at deon@dockpad.io

------
vallas
I like Vim, serverless and the Starfleet Academy; I'm 18.
(welcome@onplasma.com)

